# Port st John



## LOUIS (Feb 5, 2003)

Went to the Power plant tried to catch some dinner. No luck caught a lot of ladyfish and a few small snapper. Saw a couple of pompano and a couple of black drum caught. Also saw a couple of guys keeping short fish and wouldn't you know it they eventually got caught themselves. FWC strikes again Good job guys.

Tight lines
Louis


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Glad to see their out there LOUIS.
About a month ago there was a write up in the Florida Today about the Pompano Fishermen
down in the Melbourne Beach area. These guy's
are a bunch of old timers that fish all winter long and the paper had a pretty substaintial write up on them. The next day the Bad Boy's were there checking for Lic.
measuring fish and handing out citations.
The next day there were quite a few less old timers fishing on the beach.
From what I heard they made a substantial dent in their vacation funds. 

Have a good one LOUIS.

Thanks for the report.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Fishing Squid (Apr 19, 2000)

I'm moving to P-cola and would love to have a # to the FWC I can call. Here in VA, there's a 1-800 # I can use 24/7.

Thanks,


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Fishing Squid
Here's the Info.


Report Violations - Phone Numbers



REPORTING A WILDLIFE LAW VIOLATION 

If you suspect a wildlife law violation, report it to the FWC's Wildlife Alert Reward Program by calling us toll-free at 1-888-404-FWCC (3922). 


WILDLIFE ALERT NOW OFFERS REWARDS FOR REPORTING MARINE LAW VIOLATIONS AS WELL AS BOATING UNDER THE INFLUENCE


The telephones are answered 24-hours a day, seven days a week. You may remain anonymous and will not be required to testify in court. If your information results in an arrest, you will be eligible for a reward usually ranging from $50 to $1,000, based on the severity of the case. It is important to report violations as soon as possible and provide as much detail as you can about the physical descriptions of violators, vehicles, license tag numbers, etc. 

Examples of frequently reported violations include illegal hunting, killing or capturing of protected species and fishing by illegal methods. 

To report a suspected violation, call toll-free, 1-888-404-FWCC (3922). You may also call the nearest regional office on local numbers. 

Cellular phone customers throughout most of the state can make a free call by dialing *FWC or #FWC depending on service carrier.




Sorting Out the Bugs In the System

A new number for reporting wildlife and fishery violators seems to be cursed with the "techno-bug." As of August 1, one number, 888-404-FWCC (888-404-3922) was supposed to receive and sort calls from citizens reporting wildlife violators from across the state. Although the new number came in service on time, certain problems relating to inter-agency transfers have occurred due to dated equipment. Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) officials know of the trouble routing the calls and have initiated steps to correct it. The new number should be up and running minus all "snafus" shortly. Until then report fishery violations in one of two manners: Call the new number and have an operator physically transfer your call to the appropriate FWC regional office or call 1-800-DIAL-FMP (800-342-5367). Help protect and preserve Florida's resources by making the commitment to report poachers and illegal wildlife or fishery activities. Let's preserve something for future generations. 

The Bureau of Marine Enforcement (BME)
The Bureau of Marine Enforcement in FWC's Division of Law Enforcement patrols Florida's coastal waters to provide assistance to boaters and anglers as well as to enforce Florida's saltwater fishing and boating laws. BME officers assist boaters who are in trouble, provide advice and direction to those who are traveling Florida's coastline and waterways, and may issue citations for violations of state and federal fishing, boating and environmental laws.
Tallahassee Headquarters, Division of Law Enforcement 
Bureau of Marine Enforcement, (Saltwater fisheries questions), 850-488-9924
Office of Planning and Policy, (Boating Questions), 850-488-5600
Telephone numbers for BME District Offices
District 1: Jacksonville Beach: 904-270-2500, Titusville: 321-383-2740
District 2: Miami: 305-956-2500, Jupiter: 561-624-6935
District 3: Marathon: 305-289-2320, Ft. Myers: 941-332-6971
District 4: Tampa: 813-272-2516, Crystal River: 352-447-1633
District 5: Panama City: 850-233-5150, Pensacola: 850-595-8978, Carrabelle: 850-697-3741
In emergencies or if saltwater laws are being violated--call 1-800-342-5367 (DIALFMP) or for cellular phone user throughout the state, call *FMP . VHF - Channel 16 
RESOURCE PROTECTION HOTLINES
Enviro-Line: 800-828-9338
Marine Fish Kills: 800-636-0511
Fish Tags: 800-367-4461
BME: 800-342-5367
Wildlife Violations: 888-404-3922 

T<---->Lines

Kozlow
P/S God Bless You For Protecting All of Us


----------

